# Entwickler Elimination



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Da ich relativ oft einfach mal durch das Internet surfe bin ich auch ein interessantes/witziges Forenspiel getroffen. Das ganze nennt sich Entwickler Elimination und läuft wie folgt ab:

Ich nenne euch 16 Entwickler, jeder dieser Entwickler startet mit 10 Punkten. Ihr dürft Pro Tag nur einmal hier posten und müsst einen Entwickler ein [Heal] und einen anderen ein [Hurt] geben. Ihr könnt nur maximal einen Entwickler heilen und einen anderen verletzten pro Post! Heilt Ihr einen Entwickler wird aus den 10 Punkten 11 Punkte usw. Verletzt ihr einen Entwickler gibt es einen Minuspunkt, also aus 10 werden 9 usw. Sollte ein Entwickler die 0 Punkte erreicht haben scheidet er aus. Das geht solange bis nur noch einer davon steht. Sollte es tatsächlich mal soweit kommen kann man das Spiel resetten. 

Die Entwicklerliste:

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 10
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 10
LucasArts - 10
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 10
Sega - 10
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 10
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertaiment - 10

Am besten Ihr Kopiert die Liste des Vorposters einfach und überschreibt eure ausgewählten Entwickler dann. 
*
Viel Spaß!*

_Beispiel (nicht übernehmen, der nächste Poster übernimmt die Originalliste, erst dann beginnt das Spiel, der nächste übernimmt dann die Liste des Vorposters usw..):

Bethesda Softworks - 9 [Hurt]
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 10
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 10
LucasArts - 10
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 11 [Heal]
Rockstar Games - 10
Sega - 10
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 10
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertaiment - 10_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 10
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11 [heal]
LucasArts - 10
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 10
Sega - 10
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 10
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9 [hurt]


----------



## Karzaak (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9 [hurt]
Eidos Interactive - 10
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11 
LucasArts - 10
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 11 [heal]
Sega - 10
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 10
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9 


leider kein Crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 10
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 10
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 [hurt]
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 11
Sega - 10
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 10
Ubisoft - 11 [heal]
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 10
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 10
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 12 [heal]
Sega - 10
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 10
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 11 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 9 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9 [Hurt]
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11 [Heal]
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 11 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 9 
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9 
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11 
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 12 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 9 
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertaiment - 8 [hurt]


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 12
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 8 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 11
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9 [Heal]


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 12
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10 [Heal]
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 8 
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 11
Blizzard Entertaiment - 8 [Hurt]


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 13 [Heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 7 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 11
Blizzard Entertaiment - 8


----------



## Resch (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 13 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9 [Hurt]
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 7 
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 12 [Heal]
Blizzard Entertaiment - 8


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 13 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 [Hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 7 
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 12 
Blizzard Entertaiment - 9 [Heal]


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 13
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 6 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 10 [Heal]
@ Alkopop muss ich das verstehen, du spielst sau gerne WC3 und hurtest Blizzard Entertainment?^^ fail
@ Razyl cooles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 14 [Heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 5 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ Alkopop muss ich das verstehen, du spielst sau gerne WC3 und hurtest Blizzard Entertainment?^^ fail



Ich mag Blizzard halt nicht mehr. Bis 2003 waren se noch gut, und dann gings abwärts!
Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 14
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 5
Square-Enix - 10
THQ - 10 [heal]
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9 [hurt] stirb Blizzard!!!!^^


----------



## Vicell (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 14
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 4 [pwnz]
Square-Enix - 11 [Heal] FF ruulz
THQ - 10 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 4 
Square-Enix - 11 
THQ - 10 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 [hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 8 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 4
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 10
Ubisoft - 13 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2009)

Wieso geht ihr denn so auf Nintendo los? Ich war als (Ex-DDR-)Kind damals sooo happy, als ich 'n NES und dann später 'n SNES bekam. "Super Metroid" und "Zelda 3 - A Link to the Past" ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9 *[heal]*
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 4
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 10
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 7 *[hurt]*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 11
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 8 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13 [heal]
Sega - 4
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 9 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 13 
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12 [Heal]
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 8
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Sega - 4
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 12 [Hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [Heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 8
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Sega - 3 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie habt ihr spectrumizer ignoriert... Blizz ist bei 7, Nintendo bei 9.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr denn so auf Nintendo los? Ich war als (Ex-DDR-)Kind damals sooo happy, als ich 'n NES und dann später 'n SNES bekam. "Super Metroid" und "Zelda 3 - A Link to the Past" ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zelda ... ok. Aber was Nintendo alles für Scheiße verzapft. Ich mag Nintendo einfach nicht.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Sega - 3 [Heal]
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 9
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [heal]
Sega - 3 
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## Tabuno (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 
Sega - 3
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 [heal]


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 14 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 
Sega - 3
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9 [heal]


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Heh, LucasArts kann man nicht hurten, die machen geniale Spiele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 
Sega - 2 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## NamenloserHeld (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13 [hurt]
Sega - 2 
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 11 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Sega - 1 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Karzaak (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 11 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [heal]
Sega - autsch 0 [kill]
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9

ich habe Sega auf dem Gewissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13 [Heal]
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 
Sega - autsch 0 
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8
Ubisoft - 11 [Hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## skyline930 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 11 _[Heal]_
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13 _[Hurt]_
Sega - autsch 0
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10 [Hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9 [Heal]
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 8
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9 
Rockstar Games - 14 [heal]
Square-Enix - 11
THQ - 7 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Ykon (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9 
Rockstar Games - 13 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12 [heal]
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10 [hurt] BUUUUH! PFUI!
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7
Ubisoft - 12 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Nadra (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16[heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 10
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6[hurt]
Ubisoft - 12 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9 [hurt]
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 10 [heal]


----------



## Resch (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9 [hurt]
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13
Sega - 0 (Tot)
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 13 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 10


----------



## Name1991 (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9 
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12 [hurt]
Sega - 0 (Tot)
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 13 
Blizzard Entertainment - 10


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 10
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 0 (Tot)
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7  [heal]
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 9 [hurt]


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer oder was ist eigentlich Infinity Ward? Naja, wenn ichs nicht kenn, kanns nicht schaden, die zu hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 0 (Tot)
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist eigentlich Infinity Ward? Naja, wenn ichs nicht kenn, kanns nicht schaden, die zu hauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Infinity Ward sind die Entwickler und Erfinder der Call of Duty Reihe. 
Übrigens müsst Ihr nicht zwingend Sega noch aufzählen, Ihr könnt es auch einfach weglassen =o


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

Ahso ja dann hab ich die zurecht gehauen, mag Call of Duty nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 9
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16  [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 11  [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Sega - 0 (Tot)
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10 [heal]
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7
Ubisoft - 12 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10 
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 [hurt]
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7
Ubisoft - 12 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 12 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 8 [heal]
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 [Hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13 [Heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 8 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [Heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 [hurt] 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Mindadar (24. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 13 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 10 [heal]


----------



## mimoun (24. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 9[hurt]


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 8[hurt]


----------



## dalai (24. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 7 [hurt]


----------



## Bremgor (25. Oktober 2009)

ethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9 [hurt]
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 [heal]

Würde am liebsten auch noch Nintendo heilen. Aber lieber Blizz, vielleciht werden die dann wieder vernünftig


----------



## EspCap (25. Oktober 2009)

Wohl kaum.. aber ich heil Nintendo für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 12 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 7 [hurt]


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 13 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [hurt] 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9 [heal]
Nintendo - 13
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 12 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 7
Ubisoft - 13 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 12 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 13 
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 12
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [hurt] 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6 
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 [heal]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12 [hurt]
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15
Naughty Dog - 11 [heal]
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 12
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## mimoun (25. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16[heal]
Naughty Dog - 11 
Neversoft - 9
Nintendo - 12
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment -  7[hurt]


----------



## Alion (26. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 11 
Neversoft - 8 [hurt]
Nintendo - 12
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment -  7


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Infinity Ward - 8 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 11 
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 12
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment -  7


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 11 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 14 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [HURT]
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 11 
Raven Software - 10 [HEAL]
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 14 
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## NamenloserHeld (27. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 12 [HEAL]
 Raven Software - 10 
Rockstar Games - 13 [HURT]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 14 
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 12 
Raven Software - 10 
Rockstar Games - 14 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 14 
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11 [heal]
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 12
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 13 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 14
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## Bader1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 11 [hurt]
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 13 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 14
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 [heal]


----------



## Alion (28. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 7 [hurt]
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 14
Blizzard Entertainment - 9 [heal]


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 7 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 14
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2009)

kanns sein das du ein sehr großer lucas arts fan bist^^?

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9 [hurt]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 7 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8 [heal]
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 14
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## skyline930 (28. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8 _heal_
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 13
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 13 _hurt_
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 14 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 4 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 13 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 8 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [Hurt, stirb!]
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 10
Rockstar Games - 14 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5 [Heal]
Ubisoft - 13 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Mr.62 (28. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 13 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 [Heal]   Gta und Canis Canem Edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6 [Hurt] 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 7


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Oktober 2009)

Das Game wird nix... wir bewegen uns im Kreis >.<


----------



## Tabuno (29. Oktober 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 13 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5 [Hurt] 
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 [heal]


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das Game wird nix... wir bewegen uns im Kreis >.<


Das Spiel soll auch ein wenig dauern und nicht nach 5 minuten zu ende sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bethesda Softworks - 10 
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [Hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8 
Nintendo - 13 
Raven Software - 9 [Heal], Jedi Knight ftw
Rockstar Games - 15 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 12
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2009)

Mr. 62 hat die falsche liste gepostet


----------



## mimoun (2. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 13
Raven Software - 9 
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 13[heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 7 [hurt]


----------



## Bader1 (3. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 9
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 12 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9 
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 [heal]


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 12
Raven Software - 9 
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 13
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 11 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 14 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 

Nieder mit Nintendo!


----------



## picollo0071 (4. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 11 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6 [heal]
Ubisoft - 14 
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7 [hurt]
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6 
Ubisoft - 14
Blizzard Entertainment - 9 [heal]


----------



## Bloodletting (4. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6
Ubisoft - 15 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 15 
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## mimoun (4. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18[heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5 
Ubisoft - 15
Blizzard Entertainment - 8[hurt]


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15 
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5 
Ubisoft - 15
Blizzard Entertainment - 8


----------



## Rappi (5. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8 (-)
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 15
Blizzard Entertainment - 9 (+)


----------



## Bloodletting (6. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 16 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 8 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 17 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 9


----------



## Alion (6. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 6 [hurt]
Nintendo - 8 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 17 
Blizzard Entertainment - 10 [heal]


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 6 
Nintendo - 9 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 9 [hurt]


----------



## Hackseputt (7. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 6
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 4 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 10 [heal]


----------



## Varghoud (7. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 6 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 6
Nintendo - 10 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 4 
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 6 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 6
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 3 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 5 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7 [heal]
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 3
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 10


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 5 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7 
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 3
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 11 				 				 				[heal]


----------



## mimoun (8. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 11[heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 3
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 10[hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (8. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 3
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 11 [heal]


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 2 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 11


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 11 [heal] (Jak X is cool :O.)
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 1 [hurt]   MACHTS ENDLICH TOD!!!!!!111111
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 11


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11 [heal]
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12 [hurt]
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 1 [hu...obwohl näää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 11


----------



## skyline930 (8. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 6 [heal]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 0 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 11

Muahaha, ich habe THQ auf dem Gewissen :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Muahaha, ich habe THQ auf dem Gewissen :>



mies!

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 6
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8 [heal]
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 11


----------



## Bloodletting (10. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 6
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 9 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [heal]


----------



## Alion (10. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 6
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 7 [hurt]
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 18 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 12


----------



## sympathisant (10. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 6
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 11 [hurt]


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 11
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 11


----------



## TheEwanie (10. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 7
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 6
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 15
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 5
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 10 [heal]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

schon wieder die falsche liste

mach ich mal mit der richtigen weiter:

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 12 [heal]
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 11


----------



## Hackseputt (10. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 12 
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [heal]


----------



## ipercoop (10. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 13 [heal]


----------



## Bloodletting (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 8 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 [heal]


----------



## ipercoop (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 15 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 8 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 [heal]


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 11
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 8 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 13 [hurt]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 12 [heal]
Capcom - 8 [hurt]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 5
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 8
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 13


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 12 
Capcom - 8 
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 4 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 13


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 12 
Capcom - 8 
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 3 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 13


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 12 
Capcom - 8 
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 3 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 18 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [hurt]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13 [heal]
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 3
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 12


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 2 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 12


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 2 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [hurt] 
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 13 [heal]

EDITED


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 2 
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [hurt] 
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 [heal]


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Das geht ja wohl gar nicht, einfach LucasArts zu hurten. Die ham fast ausnahmslos tolle Spiele gemacht!

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 8
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 1 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [heal] 
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 14


----------



## sympathisant (12. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Infinity Ward - 0 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 

damit ist dann Infinity Ward draussen.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 7
Nintendo - 8 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 15 [heal]


----------



## Alion (12. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 6 [hurt]
Nintendo - 9 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 15


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9 
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 12
Neversoft - 5 [hurt]
Nintendo - 10 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 15


----------



## Slayed (12. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13 [heal]
Neversoft - 5 
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 [hurt]


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13 
Neversoft - 4 [hurt!]
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 15 [heal]


----------



## NamenloserHeld (13. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11 
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13 
Neversoft - 4 
Nintendo - 11 [heal]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 15


----------



## Bloodletting (13. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 4
Nintendo - 10 [hurt]
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [heal]


----------



## Alion (13. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 10 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 3 [hurt]
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 16


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 4 [heal]
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 8 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 16

was habt ihr gegen Neversoft? Sie ham uns Tony Hawks geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (13. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 5 [heal]
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 7 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 16


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 4 [hurt]
Nintendo - 11 [heal]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 16


----------



## Bloodletting (14. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 13
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 4
Nintendo - 10 [hurt]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [heal]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 14 [heal]
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 4
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Bader1 (14. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 14 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 3 [hurt]
Nintendo - 10 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [heal]

Stirb Neversoft!!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15 [heal]
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 3
Nintendo - 10
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (15. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 3
Nintendo - 9 [hurt]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [heal]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 9 [hurt]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 3
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## Minastirit (15. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10 Heal OMG DMC!! PEWPEWGAMES lawl komischer vorposter
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 2 kill, wüsste nid ein gutes spiel von denen
Nintendo - 9 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 17
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft - 1 [hurt]
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18 [HEAL]
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 13
Neversoft 0 [HEAL!!!!!!!! WTF TONY HAWK! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH]
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18 
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [HURT]


----------



## mimoun (15. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19[heal] <Das bleibt jetzt so,wenn jemand es wagt lucasArts auch nur anzufassen gibts AUA!!!!!!!!!!!
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 9
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 18[hurt]


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 8 [hurt] 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [heal]


----------



## Bloodletting (16. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 [hurt]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 20 [heal]


----------



## sympathisant (16. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 11 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 [hurt]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [hurt]


----------



## ipercoop (16. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10 [hurt]
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 20 [heal]


----------



## Alion (16. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11 [hurt]
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 8 [heal]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 20


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16 [heal]
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 8
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [hurt]


----------



## Bader1 (16. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 [hurt]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 20 [heal]


----------



## Bloodletting (16. November 2009)

Blizzard ist doch schon längst weg. o_O Hat jemand 20 oder 0 erreicht, streicht man ihn aus der Liste. Fertig.


----------



## Bader1 (16. November 2009)

Hat der Te nicht erwähnt ich denk es geht darum wer übrig bleibt^^


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Bethesda Softworks - 16
> Capcom - 10
> Eidos Interactive - 11
> Insomniac Games - 11
> ...



ich mach einfach mal weiter
Bethesda Softworks - 16 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [hurt]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 17 [heal]
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [hurt]


----------



## mimoun (17. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 20[heal]
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 19[hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (17. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hat der Te nicht erwähnt ich denk es geht darum wer übrig bleibt^^



Es Wurde den ganzen Thread so gemacht ...

Hier die richtige Liste

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 21[heal]
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 18
Blizzard Entertainment - 18[hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (19. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 6 [hurt]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 [heal]


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es Wurde den ganzen Thread so gemacht ...


Hat schon jemand vorher 20 erreicht?



			
				Razyl schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ein Entwickler die 0 Punkte erreicht haben scheidet er aus.


Da steht nichts davon, dass ab 20 Schluss ist.

 	Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 7 [heal]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17[hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (19. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand vorher 20 erreicht?
> 
> Da steht nichts davon, dass ab 20 Schluss ist.



Ja ok, mein Fehler. Hab es aus einem anderen Thread abgeleitet, der so ziemlich genauso wie dieser hier war. Dann berichtige ich mich natürlich.

 	Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 6 [hurt]
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 16
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 18[heal]


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 15
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 19
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 6 
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 17 [heal]
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17[hurt]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16 [heal]
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 6
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## mimoun (19. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 6
Raven Software - 7
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20[heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 16[hurt]


----------



## Bader1 (20. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 6
Raven Software - 6[hurt]
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17[heal]


----------



## Bloodletting (21. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 5 [hurt]
Raven Software - 6 
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [heal]


----------



## mimoun (21. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 5 
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 17[heal]
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17[hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (24. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 [hurt]
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 17
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [heal]


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 18 [heal]
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (26. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 [hurt]
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 18
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [heal]


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 [heal]
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 18
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 19 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [heal]


----------



## Mandolid (29. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 16
Capcom - 9 hurt
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 20 heal
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Powerflower (13. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 17 heal
Capcom - 9 hurt
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 19 hurt
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 17
Capcom - 9 hurt
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 HEAL
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 HURT
Raven Software - 6
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 17
Capcom - 10 Heal
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 
Raven Software - 5 Hurt
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 18 heal
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 hurt
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 18 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 heal
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 hurt

Armes Nintendo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bethesda Softworks - 18
> Capcom - 10
> Eidos Interactive - 12
> Insomniac Games - 11
> ...



Bethesda Softworks - 19 [Heal] 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 15 [Hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 19
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 12
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 [Hurt]
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [Heal]


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 19
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11 (Hurt)
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 (Heal)
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 16


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 20 (heal)
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 15 (hurt)


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 20 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 5 (heal)
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 (hurt)


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 20
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 [hurt]
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 15 [heal]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 [heal] 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 10 [hurt]
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 15


----------



## Crystania (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [heal]


----------



## Mindadar (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3[hurt]
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 20[Heal]
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 19 
Blizzard Entertainment - 16


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3[hurt]
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 20 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 15 [hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 2 [hurt]
Raven Software - 5
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [heal]


----------



## freezex (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 [heal] 
Raven Software - 4 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 16


----------



## Skatero (21. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 4 [heal] 
Raven Software - 4 
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 15[hurt]


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 [hurt] 
Raven Software - 4 
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [heal]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3
Raven Software - 3 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 21 [heal]
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 16


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 2 [hurt]
Raven Software - 3
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [heal]


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3 [heal]
Raven Software - 3
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [hurt]


----------



## Soldus (24. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 3
Raven Software - 3
Rockstar Games - 20 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [heal]


----------



## michael92 (25. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 [heal] 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 2 [hurt]
Raven Software - 3
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 1 [hurt] (Töööötet es!!!)
Raven Software - 3
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [heal}


----------



## freezex (25. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 2 (heal) (es soll leben)
Raven Software - 2 (hurt)
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 1 [hurt] verrecke doch endlich!! T_T
Raven Software - 2
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 10
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [heal]


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 10
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 0 Kill, dafür das sie die Wii mit so mieser Grafikleistung rausbrachten und für die hässlichen Miis
Raven Software - 2
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11 [Heal] für die gute alte Actionrpgzeit auf dem Snes
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 19


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Januar 2010)

Meine Aufgabe in diesem Thread ist erledigt.
Ich hasse Nintendo ... -.-


----------



## Soldier206 (27. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 11 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 0 
Raven Software - 2
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [hurt]


----------



## freezex (29. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt Nintendo getötet...
IHR SCHWEINE

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 11
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 13
Nintendo - 0 
Raven Software - 1 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [heal]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21
Capcom - 11
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 14 [heal]
DEAD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 19


----------



## Asayur (31. Januar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 [Heal]

Capcom - 11


Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 19 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 19


----------



## Soldier206 (1. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 21 
Capcom - 11
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [Hurt]
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 20 [Heal]
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 19


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 [Heal]

Capcom - 10 [Hurt]

Eidos Interactive - 11


Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 20 
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 20
Blizzard Entertainment - 19


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 10 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [Hurt]
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 20 
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 21 [Heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 19


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 10 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 [Heal]
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 20 
Square-Enix - 10 [Hurt]
Ubisoft - 21 
Blizzard Entertainment - 19


----------



## Soldier206 (4. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 10 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 21 [Heal]
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 21 
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [Hurt]


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 10 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 20 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 22 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 10 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 16 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 21 [heal]
Square-Enix - 10 
Ubisoft - 22 
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 10 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 10 [Hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14 
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 11 [Heal]
Ubisoft - 22 
Blizzard Entertainment - 18


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 11 [Heal]
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 10 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 11 
Ubisoft - 22 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [Hurt]


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 11 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 9 [Hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 12 [Heal]
Ubisoft - 22 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Soldier206 (7. Februar 2010)

also sehr abwechslungsreich is es hier ja net^^

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 11 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 9 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 23 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [hurt]


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (9. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 11 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 9 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 23 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17[Heal]


----------



## Leopoldhase (16. Februar 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 22 
Capcom - 11 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 8 [Hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 [Heal]
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 23 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Mafiamike (25. März 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 [Heal]
Capcom - 11 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7 [Hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 23 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 12 [Heal]
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21
Square-Enix - 11 [Hurt]
Ubisoft - 23 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Neyru (25. März 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20[Hurt]
Square-Enix - 12 [Heal]
Ubisoft - 23 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17


----------



## Gondrakk (25. März 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 24* [Heal] *
Blizzard Entertainment - 16* [Hurt]*


----------



## Mafiamike (26. März 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 25* [Heal] *
Blizzard Entertainment - 15* [Hurt]* 


Blizz nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. März 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 *[Heal] *
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 25 
Blizzard Entertainment - 14* [Hurt] *


----------



## Gondrakk (29. März 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 26* [Heal]* 
Blizzard Entertainment - 13* [Hurt]*


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 27 [Heal] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [Hurt]


----------



## Rethelion (1. April 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 [Heal]
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 26 [Hurt] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12


----------



## Macantosch (7. April 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 15 [Hurt] 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 26 
Blizzard Entertainment - 13 [Heal]


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16 [Heal]
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 11 [Hurt]
Ubisoft - 26 
Blizzard Entertainment - 13


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20 [Hurt]
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 26 
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 [Heal]


----------



## Gondrakk (10. April 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 11
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 27 [Heal] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 13 [Hurt]


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Bethesda Softworks - 24
> Capcom - 12
> Eidos Interactive - 11
> Insomniac Games - 7
> ...



STIRB BLIZZARD ENTERTAINMENT / ACTIVISION! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 [heal]
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 19
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 26 [hurt] KILL IT WITH FUCKIN FIRE!!! MAN THE HARPOONS!!!
Blizzard Entertainment - 14[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Tötet Ubisoft, diese reudigen ... oh hey, ein Keks, lecker.[/font]


----------



## Medmius (31. Mai 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20 [heal]
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 26 
Blizzard Entertainment - 13 [hurt]


----------



## Gondrakk (2. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 27 *[heal]* 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12* [hurt]*


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 28 [heal] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 11 [hurt]


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 27 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [heal diablo]

Ubisoft würde ich am liebsten gleich alles abziehen, wer so einen beschissenen Kopierschutz erfindet, der hats nicht besser verdient.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 16
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 20
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 28 [heal] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 11 [hurt]


----------



## Soldier206 (4. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 15 [hurt] 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21 [heal] 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 28 
Blizzard Entertainment - 11


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 14
Rockstar Games - 21  
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 29 [heal] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 10 [hurt]


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 13 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 30 [heal] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 10


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 29 [hurt] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 11 [heal] 

Lasst sie erst SC2 und D3 zuende entwickeln und bringt sie dann um

Ich frag mich nur was ihr an Ubisoft so toll findet, de rKopierschutz ist doch wohl das letze


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 28 [hurt] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [heal] 

muhahaha


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 7
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 29 [heal] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 11 [hurt]


Trotzdem sind es gute Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der KS stört mich beim zocken etc net wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruvenjesper (14. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 6 [hurt]
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 21 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 29 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [heal]


----------



## Alion (25. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 5 [hurt]
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 22 [heal] 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 29 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 4 [hurt]
LucasArts - 15 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23 [heal] 
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 29 
Blizzard Entertainment - 12 [/font]


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 4
LucasArts - 16 [heal] 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 28 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 12

GTFO mit Ubisoft


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 [hurt]
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 4
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 29 [heal] -die macher von Assasins Creed werden niemals untergehen wuahahaha!-
Blizzard Entertainment - 12


----------



## Dweencore (27. Juni 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 4
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 28 [hurt] geh sterben 
Blizzard Entertainment - 13 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 4
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 27 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 14 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 4
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 26 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 15 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 11 [hurt]
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 4
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 26 
Blizzard Entertainment - 16 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 11
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 3 [hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 26 
Blizzard Entertainment - 17 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (5. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 11
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 3 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 25 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 18 [heal]


----------



## Belty (6. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 11
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 3 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 24 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [heal]


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 11
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 3 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 23 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 20 [heal]


----------



## Resch (6. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 2 [hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 11
Ubisoft - 23 
Blizzard Entertainment - 20


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind es gute Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Esseiden irdendjemand im Haus fängt was an runterzuladen oder der ISP hat Probleme... dann wars das mit spielen.

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 2 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 [heal]
Ubisoft - 22 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 20[/font]


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 2 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 21 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 21 [heal]

so, als nächstes wird capcom gehealt, die sind ganz cool


----------



## Cake is a lie (6. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 2 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 20 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 22 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 1 [hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 20 
Blizzard Entertainment - 23 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 0 [hurt]
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 20 
Blizzard Entertainment - 24 [heal]


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 13 [heal] 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 19 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 24[/font]


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 18 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 24

wollen wir hoffen dass das was wird


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 13 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 17 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 24[/font]


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 13 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 12 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 17 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25 [heal]


----------



## Shaila (10. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 13 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 12
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 18 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 24 [hurt]


----------



## Dracun (11. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es sei den irdend jemand im Haus fängt was an runterzuladen oder der ISP hat Probleme... dann wars das mit spielen.


Bis jetzt nur ein einzigstes mal probleme mit dem ks gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 12 
Eidos Interactive - 12 
Insomniac Games - 2 
LucasArts - 16 
Naughty Dog - 13 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 23 [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][heal][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Blizzard Entertainment - 19 [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][hurt][/font]


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2010)

Dann mach ich mal richtig weiter:

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 13 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 11 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 18 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25 [heal]


----------



## Rhokan (11. Juli 2010)

War Eidos nich pleite?


----------



## Dracun (12. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal richtig weiter:
> 
> Bethesda Softworks - 23
> Capcom - 13
> ...



Kollege deine zahlen stimmen net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste mal korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 
Capcom - 13 [heal] 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 11
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 18 
Blizzard Entertainment - 24 [hurt]


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 [heal]
Capcom - 13 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 11
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 17 [hurt] stirb!
Blizzard Entertainment - 24


----------



## Resch (12. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 14 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 10 [hurt] 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 17 
Blizzard Entertainment - 24


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kollege deine zahlen stimmen net mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm, deine Stimmen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 14 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 9 [hurt] 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 17 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25 [heal]


----------



## Resch (13. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 15 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 9 [hurt] 
Rockstar Games - 23
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 17 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 15 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 8 [hurt] 
Rockstar Games - 24 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 17 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 15 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 8 
Rockstar Games - 24
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 16 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 25 [/font]


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 15 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 8 
Rockstar Games - 25 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 15 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 25


----------



## Resch (16. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 16 [heal]
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 [hurt]
Naughty Dog - 8 
Rockstar Games - 25
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 15 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25


----------



## EisblockError (16. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 16 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 7 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 26 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 15 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 17 [heal] 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 7
Rockstar Games - 26
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 15 
Blizzard Entertainment - 24 [hurt]


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 17 [heal] 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 7
Rockstar Games - 26
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 15 
Blizzard Entertainment - 24 [hurt]


----------



## Hackseputt (18. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 
Capcom - 17 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 7
Rockstar Games - 26
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 14 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 25 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 17 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 6 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 27 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 14 
Blizzard Entertainment - 25


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 17 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 [heal]
Naughty Dog - 6
Rockstar Games - 27
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 13 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 25 [/font]


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 18 [heal]
 Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 6
Rockstar Games - 27
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 13 
Blizzard Entertainment - 24  [hurt]


----------



## Hackseputt (19. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 18 
 Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 6
Rockstar Games - 27
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 12 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 25 [heal]


----------



## Maxiking456 (21. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 18 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 6
Rockstar Games - 27
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 11 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 26 [heal]


----------



## EisblockError (21. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 18 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 5 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 28 [heal]
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 26


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 [hurt]
Capcom - 18 
Eidos Interactive - 13 
LucasArts - 18 
Naughty Dog - 5 
Rockstar Games - 28 
Square-Enix - 12 
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 27 [heal]

...aaaaber, kann man auch kritisch heilen?


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

Sorry aber mein rechner hängt -.-


----------



## heiduei (21. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 4 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 28
Square-Enix - 12
Ubisoft - 12 [heal]
Blizzard Entertainment - 27


----------



## EisblockError (22. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 4 
Rockstar Games - 28
Square-Enix - 13 [heal]
Ubisoft - 11 [hurt]
Blizzard Entertainment - 27

Das lässt du schön bleiben Freundchen...


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 3hurt
Rockstar Games - 28
Square-Enix - 13 Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 28heal


----------



## EisblockError (26. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 3 
Rockstar Games - 29 [heal]
Square-Enix - 13
Ubisoft - 11 
Blizzard Entertainment - 27 [hurt]


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24 [heal]
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 3 
Rockstar Games - 29
Square-Enix - 13
Ubisoft - 10 [hurt] 
Blizzard Entertainment - 27


----------



## heiduei (29. Juli 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 2 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 29
Square-Enix - 13
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertainment - 28 [heal]


----------



## TheEwanie (19. August 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 18
Naughty Dog - 1 [hurt]
Rockstar Games - 29
Square-Enix - 13
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertainment - 29 [heal]


----------



## Resch (20. August 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 17 [Hurt]
Naughty Dog -2 [Heal] wegen den schönen Zeiten mit Crashteamracing als ich noch ein Kind war^^ glaub 10 war ich da xD
Rockstar Games - 29
Square-Enix - 13
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertainment - 29


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 24Capcom - 18Eidos Interactive - 13LucasArts - 17 Naughty Dog -1 [Hurt]Rockstar Games - 29Square-Enix - 13Ubisoft - 10Blizzard Entertainment - 30 [Heal]


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

och drecks kacke kann mir wer sagen warum das bei mir net untereinander gepostet wird?


----------



## Resch (24. August 2010)

Bethesda Softworks - 23 [hurt]
Capcom - 18
Eidos Interactive - 13
LucasArts - 17 
Naughty Dog - 2 [Heal]
Rockstar Games - 29
Square-Enix - 13
Ubisoft - 10
Blizzard Entertainment - 30


----------

